# Sebastian Inlet State Park North Jetty soon to be closed to night fishing



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

At a meeting at the Park yesterday it was decided to close the North jetty from Dusk till Dawn. A gate will be installed blocking access during this period. Not sure what the current status of pier access is but if you are planning a trip, better call the park ahead of time.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

csurp said:


> At a meeting at the Park yesterday it was decided to close the North jetty from Dusk till Dawn. A gate will be installed blocking access during this period. Not sure what the current status of pier access is but if you are planning a trip, better call the park ahead of time.


What about the South Jetty ?


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

ez2cdave said:


> What about the South Jetty ?


I did not hear anything about the south Jetty...best to call the park


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

csurp said:


> I did not hear anything about the south Jetty...best to call the park


I called the Sebastian Inlet District office today. 

*http://www.sebastianinletdistrict.com*

*Sebastian Inlet District
114 Sixth Avenue
Indialantic, FL 32903

321.724.5175 (telephone)
321.951.8182 (fax)*

The North Jetty will be closed from dusk to dawn, once they get the gate installed. The South Jetty will remain open, at least for now. The reason given was people bringing cots and tents and sleeping on the North Jetty. Also, people were urinating and defecating on the walking surface of the structure. 

Also, those same people were intentionally casting at boats as they passed by . . . Idiots !

They "hope" that the closure will only be temporary.

*http://www.tcpalm.com/news/indian-river-county/thuggery-causes-sebastian-north-jetty-to-close-at-night-3b889a22-5883-5ea8-e053-0100007f4829-392154991.html*


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I just received this information from Nedra Maxwell of the Sebastian Inlet District . . . 

QUOTE:

*Sebastian Inlet District Commission – September 02, 2016

•	Because of increasing reports of vengeful behavior by some fishermen, altercations between anglers, conflicts between anglers and boaters, and resource violations, Sebastian Inlet’s popular north jetty fishing pier will be closed at night for a temporary period starting in about two weeks. 

•	At a special meeting on August 31st, the five-member Sebastian Inlet District Commission voted 3 to 2 to close 500 feet of the north jetty from dusk to dawn daily while Commission staff and its legal counsel work with state and local agencies for better law enforcement and ways to quell the reckless activity. 

•	Of primary concern to the Commission are the numerous reports its staff has received from boaters becoming the targets of jetty anglers throwing or casting lead weights, lures and other objects into their boats, mostly at night. 
A small band of troublemakers are believed responsible. 

•	There were isolated cases of angler-boater interaction for years, but more serious incidents have escalated in the last two years. Until actions are identified that improve public safety at the inlet, and the Inlet Commission is assured that adequate monitoring and security are provided, the north jetty will be closed at night.

•	A physical gate/barrier will be erected at the beginning of the north jetty pier structure, 500 ft. from the east end. The gate is anticipated to be in place by mid-September. The gate will be closed and locked at sunset and reopened at sunrise. Anyone found on the jetty between dusk and dawn will be charged with illegal trespassing.

•	Florida statute 790.19, in part, states that hurling or projecting a missile into a vessel is a second-degree felony punishable by the maximum of 15 years in prison and a $10,000 fine. 

•	All other areas of the inlet and the park will remain open 24 hours a day. There is approximately 9,000 linear feet of accessible shoreline west of the closed area, including the south jetty, catwalks and T-Dock, all within the State Park, available for night fishing. These areas have few conflicts with boats navigating the inlet.
*

Nedra Maxwell
Administrative Assistant
Sebastian Inlet District
114 Sixth Avenue
Indialantic, FL 32903
(321) 724-5175

END QUOTE:



Tight Lines !


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

well there you go.....low life ruins it for everybody.....to bad, a lot of people like to fish the jetty at night.......


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

S.O.B. That going to make it tough, fished mostly at night to avoid the crowds..


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

BPReeds said:


> well there you go.....low life ruins it for everybody.....to bad, a lot of people like to fish the jetty at night.......


You should be fine with the jetty on the south side.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

goinfishing said:


> You should be fine with the jetty on the south side.


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

The South Jetty is productive, I know, as I have fished it for years, but nowhere near as the North! As for landing large fish you can't use the drop net as easy. 

Here is a Petition that some one started to help keep the North Jetty open, 
I know that the powers to be have dropped the hammer, but for what it's worth public opinion is all we have to share. 
Lets see if we can spread this to all who care! Occupy The Jetty..

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/848/521/758/keep-north-jetty-open/


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

it seems a little policing of the jetty at night would clear this up.....and the boaters don't get a free pass...if they come up on fishermen then they are at fault.....they don't get to monopolize the inlet...just because they have a boat


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BPReeds said:


> it seems a little policing of the jetty at night would clear this up.....and the boaters don't get a free pass...if they come up on fishermen then they are at fault.....they don't get to monopolize the inlet...just because they have a boat



Apparently, according to this article, there is a "navigational reason" for the boats to be close to the North Jetty, at times.

*http://www.tcpalm.com/news/indian-river-county/thuggery-causes-sebastian-north-jetty-to-close-at-night-3b889a22-5883-5ea8-e053-0100007f4829-392154991.html*

QUOTE:

"During outgoing inlet tides, when the turbulence peaks at the mouth of the inlet, boaters entering and exiting the inlet will follow the calmer conditions along the curvature of the jetty, putting them within range of the casters. Because of its strong tides and narrow width Sebastian is regarded as a dangerous inlet to navigate."

END QUOTE:

Tight Lines !


----------

